# Allpress Espresso Roastery



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's a new roaster in London, opening it's cafe/roastery doors 02 October 2010

Allpress Espresso is opening at 58 Redchurch Street, Shoreditch, London E2 7DJ

We'll be popping in for a coffee in early October

Allpress is a roaster I grew up with in NZ, and I've enjoyed thousands of cups of their coffee, so I'm looking forward to seeing what they produce here in the UK.

Keep an eye out for their distinctive cups and be sure to post reviews here on Coffee Forums UK.


----------

